# 522 Chute Spins To Straight Forward



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

My 522 chute spins itself forward from left or right position. Is there an adjustment to tighten and better lock in position?

Also - is it possible to make the impeller engagement linkage too tight?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

shacky said:


> My 522 chute spins itself forward from left or right position. Is there an adjustment to tighten and better lock in position?
> 
> Also - is it possible to make the impeller engagement linkage too tight?


the impeller question is yes it possible the 1st question I would need a pic to see what is going on there.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

On some of the 522's their is a spring and a detent ball. The spring will fail, thus allowing the chute to spin. You'll have to dis-assemble the chute assembly and replace the spring. I was able to match up a spring at the hardware and grease up the parts, when you re-assemble it.


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

*Check here*

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/27745-tighting-discharge-chute-ss522.html


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks jampg!

What screw/screws do I need to remove to get top of chute off to replace spring and rivet? #8 in chute bow up here?

Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

shacky said:


> Thanks jampg!
> 
> What screw/screws do I need to remove to get top of chute off to replace spring and rivet? #8 in chute bow up here?
> 
> Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


Yes sir. Once you remove the chute discharge, there are 4 self tapping screws. This is a pretty easy job. Order parts 23 and 24. My original parts were missing. Installing a new rivet and spring will do the job. 

When you reinstall the chute, you need to pay attention to the amount of torque you put on the four self tapping screws. Too much and the chute will not turn. I had to back mine off a little to get it to rotate.

My brother and I have the same model and this November they will be 20 years old. WOW!


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine's about 14 years old. Froze a bearing a few years ago - thought the engine seized but it was a bearing on drive belt.

Other than couple of carborators it's bean great. Guess I should use ethanol free gas.


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

This machine has been very impressive. Pretty much bullet proof other than a belt here and there which is to be expected.

I think the next one may be a Compact 24.


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't have to remove cowl do I?


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

shacky said:


> I don't have to remove cowl do I?


No, just the discharge chute and the handle.


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Pick up new spring and rivet yesterday. Took off top chute then the 4 screws holding main chute. 

Wouldn't you know it one screw was so **** locked into the plastic I broke it taking it off. If I can find my needle nose vice grips I may be able to catch enough to get it out - or 3 screws will have to work for now as it's snowing.

Original spring and rivet don't look bad but there was tons of ice/dirt in the indentations. Will let it thaw, clean and give it try with new spring/rivet. And if I get screw out look for something close at hardware store.

Should have fixed this in summer


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

Well... Installed a new 33 inch belt and left it a little tight. Throwing snow like a Mofo again. Then.... the wheel fell off.
Had to finish with the shovel. Heavy stuff too.
Man the Compact 28 is sounding nice. Back to the parts store...... Ugh.


----------

